# InfalliblexOne



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Has joined the Microsoft Support team here at TSF. 

Everyone give him a big TSF welcome!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done InfalliblexOne :wave:

BG


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats and well done! Always nice to see teams expanding.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats! Also, this your 100th day of being TSF!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Jason09 said:


> Congrats! Also, this your 100th day of being TSF!


Not that anyone's counting, of course...:grin:

Congrats!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!

See you in Vista/ Windows 7.

JC

.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done InfalliblexOne!!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I predicted this. Congratulations.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the appointment!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats Infallible!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

An excellent achievement Infallible, well done and congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the team


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the staff.


----------

